#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main 2018- Sure Shot Mantras to prepare for the Exam!

## JyotiShah976

To prepare for JEE Main 2018 Exam, follow the sure shot tips provided below and get 250+ scores in the exam.

Check the Updated Syllabus and JEE Main 2018 Pattern
Know the basic concepts and clear them. Don’t leave any doubt.
Only Read the Relevant Material, Do Not Waste your Time
Get the Best Books for JEE Main Preparations. Some of the recommended books are:
*Physics:*


·         NCERT
·         HC Verma Concept of Physics Part 1.
·         HC Verma Concept of Physics Part 2.
·         IIT JEE Physics by D.C. Pandey.
·         Problems in General Physics by I.E. Irodov.
·         Physics for IIT JEE by Resnick, Halliday, Walker.
·         Problems in Physics by S.S. Krotov.
*Chemistry:*


·         NCERT
·         A Master Resource Book in Chemistry for JEE Main
·         Chemistry for JEE Main - By Seema Saini
·         TARGET JEE Main 2018 (16 Solved Papers 2002-2017 + 10 Mock Tests) with 18 Online JEE Main Past Papers ebook 18th Edition- Disha Experts
·         Concepts of Organic Chemistry- O P Tandon
·         Wiley's Physical Chemistry for JEE (Main & Advanced)
*Mathematics:*
NCERT


·         IIT Mathematis For JEE Main & Advanced (Set Of 2 Volumes) By M L Khanna
·         A Master Resource Book in MATHEMATICS for JEE Main by Prafull K Agarwal
·         Differential Calculus by A Das Gupta
·         Class 11th and 12th R D Sharma
Make a plan sheet.
Try to find out your weakness and strength.
Don’t waste your time with unnecessary things i.e. Whatsapp, Facebook, Instagram Etc
Time Management
Make a habit of revising your topics after preparation
Make a habit of revising your formula every day before starts reading
Prepare a notebook for Formula list
Practice 5 or more sample paper. Take help of previous years question papers and *JEE Main* Answer Key





  Similar Threads: How to Prepare for JEE Mains 2018 Exams JEE Main Entrance 2018 Application Form Eligibility to Take JEE Main 2018 Exams JEE Main 2018-Registration Process

----------

